# Armours Top Not Brand



## SBDave (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope everyone's having an excellent Labor Day and relaxing with some bbq! I've seen this bottle listed as a ketchup and also as a grape juice. Is there any way to definitively tell? It's embossed on its base with "Armours Top Notch Brand Chicago." There's also 4 small embossed dots that form a diamond shape on the front and back of the bottle. Thanks again for the help!

 Images:

 http://davidbasham.net/5.JPG

 http://davidbasham.net/6.jpg

 http://davidbasham.net/7.JPG


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Dave,

 If you sandwich your image code between these brackets: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the images will be right there on the page and eliminate all this clicking.

 Is yours shoulder embossed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 My Zumwalt is in a box. See: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-220984/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#220984

 Armour was first & foremost Meat Packers, so I'd be thinking condiment or meat juice.






 But I'd be wrong, it appears: Armour & Company Grape Juice.




From.


----------



## SBDave (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info and for your image tip! I'll be sure to do that from now on. To answer your question, there's no embossing on the shoulder, just on the base. It definitely looks like it held grape juice. Thanks again!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I'll be darned. I would have said with certainty that it was the Beef Extract. You research guys are the best, thanks from me also.


----------

